# who wants to ....



## collared Princess (May 10, 2010)

Who wants to go on CNN to be interviwed by Sanja Gupta with me?


----------



## Weeze (May 10, 2010)

AH........


----------



## exile in thighville (May 10, 2010)

sure why not


----------



## Ash (May 10, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> sure why not



Arm wrestle you for it.


----------



## collared Princess (May 10, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> sure why not




yeah Id prefer someone who wouldnt try to stab me on the way to the studio


----------



## KHayes666 (May 10, 2010)

If I can wear my armani suit, sure!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 10, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> yeah Id prefer someone who wouldnt try to stab me on the way to the studio



LOL!

As much as we disagree CP, I would never harm you, much less stab you. In fact we'd probably have a bit of a laugh. But Im in the UK and very much media shy. Good luck.


----------



## MissStacie (May 10, 2010)

I'm in Germany....they have satellite, right? 

Good luck!

Stacie


----------



## exile in thighville (May 10, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> yeah Id prefer someone who wouldnt try to stab me on the way to the studio



i prefer feeding to death but you have a point stabbing's faster


----------



## collared Princess (May 10, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> i prefer feeding to death but you have a point stabbing's faster




Id rather take Hitler than you...Manson,Ted Bundy, anyone actually..and I didnt know you are a bombshell by the way..Trent
congratulations welcome to the bombshell family


----------



## Nutty (May 10, 2010)

Holey Moley! Collared is going to make some lucky person a tv star!


----------



## Jes (May 10, 2010)

Donna: what sort of angle does the producer want to work? someone like you? male? female? someone opposed to you? are there any parameters that you can lay out so people know what you're looking for?


----------



## Nutty (May 10, 2010)

Jes said:


> Donna: what sort of angle does the producer want to work? someone like you? male? female? someone opposed to you? are there any parameters that you can lay out so people know what you're looking for?



probably a bbw or ssbbw. I don't think they would want a FA on the air. (Except if it's the husband).


----------



## Jes (May 10, 2010)

Nutty said:


> probably a bbw or ssbbw. I don't think they would want a FA on the air. (Except if it's the husband).


Have you spoken to the people at CNN?


----------



## Nutty (May 10, 2010)

Jes said:


> You work for CNN?



No, but I don't think some FA would bring tv ratings like a bunch of bbws and ssbbws would (even though the people who would tune to see the big women for negative reasons). That's what I think.


----------



## collared Princess (May 10, 2010)

Jes said:


> Donna: what sort of angle does the producer want to work? someone like you? male? female? someone opposed to you? are there any parameters that you can lay out so people know what you're looking for?



he has asked a few times to have me on so has Larry King but IM under contract with ET until May 31st then I can be on his program..

Im not sure what Sanja has in mind but he did send a staff member to come to my house on a Sunday night 2 weeks ago to talk to me..

The impression I got was that he wants to talk about being fat and all the statistics that go with it but he wants to hear my view on the medical bias that comes along with being over weight..

One thing Ive come to realize is that these interviews you can turn them into whatever you want them to be..all you have to do is change the subject so I will be talking about what I want to talk about and that is the screwed up view of fat people in the eyes of doctor's.Also the health care bias as well

I wont be going on until June so Ill know more later,


----------



## collared Princess (May 10, 2010)

Nutty said:


> No, but I don't think some FA would bring tv ratings like a bunch of bbws and ssbbws would (even though the people who would tune to see the big women for negative reasons). That's what I think.




Actually the world is so curious about these F.A's..who are these people..do they look normal? are they really aliens because they cant imagine a normal human man or woman really liking a fat person..who are these people..and of coarse the fat women who have never heard of F.A's..so F.A's are in demand


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 10, 2010)

Donna, I read somewhere that some rich nutjob offered you $100K to lose weight. True or false?


----------



## exile in thighville (May 10, 2010)

"nutjob" is all relative in this thread


----------



## kayrae (May 10, 2010)

you should bring a fat man with you


----------



## mossystate (May 10, 2010)

kayrae said:


> you should bring a fat man with you



that's crazy talk


----------



## kayrae (May 10, 2010)

mossy, you should go with her. we'd all watch, that's for sure


----------



## mossystate (May 10, 2010)

I would just sit there making duck lips at Sanjay.


----------



## kayrae (May 10, 2010)

but then Stan would have proof that you really exist


----------



## mossystate (May 10, 2010)

everything on me would be covered in foil, except for my lips


----------



## kayrae (May 10, 2010)

even better!


----------



## Wild Zero (May 10, 2010)

I'd do it if I wasn't busy keeping my girlfriend locked in the closet, stuffing her face with chocolate. Also there's that blood feud I've got running with James Carville.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2010)

mossystate said:


> everything on me would be covered in foil, except for my lips



No fair turning me on this early in the thread :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> I'd do it if I wasn't busy keeping my girlfriend locked in the closet, stuffing her face with chocolate. Also there's that blood feud I've got running with James Carville.




Great.....now add violence and I'm _really_ turned on :doh:



Swedes are always so fucking violent :wubu:


----------



## collared Princess (May 10, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Donna, I read somewhere that some rich nutjob offered you $100K to lose weight. True or false?




Yes, his name is Dr Seigal the cookie DR..his first offer was 50,000 but then when I didnt respond to him his son added another 50,000 so it was 100,00 in total..I think it was 20,000 to say Im not going to gain anymore and 20,000 for each 100 pounds I think..


----------



## Webmaster (May 10, 2010)

In fact, the interviews are always all about what THEY want them to be. They may promise the moon, tell you how serious the topic is, how much they care about fat people, etc., etc. Fact is that all they care about is ratings. Controversy and shocking stuff makes ratings, so that is what they shoot for.

I learned all that when I did all the major shows years ago. And once you've been on one show, all others want you, too. Problem is, on TV, you're never more than four words away from total disaster. If you truly know what you're doing, then you can take advantage of the situation and get your point across. But that is nowhere near as easy as it sounds.

However, on a talk show at least they cannot pick and choose quotes and scenes, and then cobble together a story that is in no way what you had in mind.

The general rule is, the media is not our friend, and they are far better at controlling the agenda than we are. 



collared Princess said:


> he has asked a few times to have me on so has Larry King but IM under contract with ET until May 31st then I can be on his program..
> 
> Im not sure what Sanja has in mind but he did send a staff member to come to my house on a Sunday night 2 weeks ago to talk to me..
> 
> ...


----------



## kayrae (May 10, 2010)

Conrad, are there youtube links of your interviews?


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 10, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen Sanjay Gupta's body of work. I wouldn't appear with him in a commercial for lima beans.


----------



## collared Princess (May 10, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah, I've seen Sanjay Gupta's body of work. I wouldn't appear with him in a commercial for lima beans.




You meen the sweet Sanja..hes such a sweetie..the Dr from CNN that went to Hati..he seems so sweet..so harmless ,so easy for me to turn him around..


----------



## Webmaster (May 10, 2010)

kayrae said:


> Conrad, are there youtube links of your interviews?



Most likely not, but I have a drawer full of old VHS tapes.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 10, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> You meen the sweet Sanja..hes such a sweetie..the Dr from CNN that went to Hati..he seems so sweet..so harmless ,so easy for me to turn him around..



Good luck to you on that. He's probably a very nice person but I simply don't agree with a lot of the false science he touts on his shows about a variety of subjects. He tends to rely on outdated information to talk over any information presented that contradicts his own beliefs. At times I wondered if he even knew what he was talking about.


----------



## collared Princess (May 10, 2010)

I did a radio interview with Danny Bonaduhie..or how ever you spell his name..everyone was worried uncluding me about how hard he would be on me..he was great and we struck up a good repour with each other..same with Howard Sterns fill in Jay Thomas..he was very nice to talk to..You cant be afraid of these people..belive me the first thing my pr person and my agent taught me was how to handle these people..


----------



## collared Princess (May 10, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Good luck to you on that. He's probably a very nice person but I simply don't agree with a lot of the false science he touts on his shows about a variety of subjects. He tends to rely on outdated information to talk over any information presented that contradicts his own beliefs. At times I wondered if he even knew what he was talking about.



Interesting..I will be telling him about how the facts of fat people and the medical attitude dates back to the 1800 hundreds..Ill include him on the out dated medical info he gives..Ill be watching him alot closer thanks Lilly


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 10, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> I did a radio interview with Danny Bonaduhie..or how ever you spell his name..everyone was worried uncluding me about how hard he would be on me..he was great and we struck up a good repour with each other..same with Howard Sterns fill in Jay Thomas..he was very nice to talk to..You cant be afraid of these people..belive me the first thing my pr person and my agent taught me was how to handle these people..



I see Gupta as more a politician than a doctor. I don't hink he will do a good interview with you because he simply *can't*. He has to come up with some smoking gun that can be used in the political arena to declare war on fat. This is the direction it seems much of the world is going in and it would be a fine feather in Gupta's cap to be known here on in as the guy who exposed the desperate need for action and reform. I wish you well D but this are how his shows always come off and I don't expect this time to be different.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> The impression I got was that he wants to talk about being fat and all the statistics that go with it but he wants to hear my view on the medical bias that comes along with being over weight..



The bias is very, very real. I recall about 10 years ago now, I had a 3/4 inch thick glass dome (the kind that goes over light fixtures on the ceiling) crack in half over my head after coming loose from the ceiling.

I went to the doctor due to the headaches, dizziness and assorted problems afterwards, and was handed brochures on weight loss and told over and over that my headaches were caused by my weight. The doctor didn't even listen to me regarding having been hit on the head. He just saw my size and made his diagnosis on the spot.

I had to demand an x-ray only to find out, lo and behold, I had a mild concussion. What a shocker.

I'm willing to bet that considerably more than half of the folks in here have similar stories of medical apathy.

I'm not saying that there are NO health problems related to size and weight. There are a multitude of issues and very serious health problems that can be caused by or contributed to by excessive weight, but for doctors to see ONLY that with horse blinders in place for everything else is highly irresponsible.


----------



## collared Princess (May 10, 2010)

Fish said:


> The bias is very, very real. I recall about 10 years ago now, I had a 3/4 inch thick glass dome (the kind that goes over light fixtures on the ceiling) crack in half over my head after coming loose from the ceiling.
> 
> I went to the doctor due to the headaches, dizziness and assorted problems afterwards, and was handed brochures on weight loss and told over and over that my headaches were caused by my weight. The doctor didn't even listen to me regarding having been hit on the head. He just saw my size and made his diagnosis on the spot.
> 
> ...




Oh that pisses me the [email protected]@@@ off..uggg..Im going to use your story as a prime example if you are ok with that...


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> Oh that pisses me the [email protected]@@@ off..uggg..Im going to use your story as a prime example if you are ok with that...



Feel free. And have a good show.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 10, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> You meen the sweet Sanja..hes such a sweetie..the Dr from CNN that went to Hati..he seems so sweet..so harmless ,so easy for me to turn him around..



Donna, 

You are completely deluded. Dr. Sanjay Gupta has a huge anti fat platform, and is a well seasoned journalist. He has spoken out against obesity many times on TV. I guarantee you that they will filet you like a tuna if you walltz in there thinking that he is all "sweetness and light".  

As a media spokesperson for NAAFA in the 1990's/and early 2000's, I was on about 200 different TV talk and news shows (including CNN 5 different times), and I can tell you that (as Conrad mentioned), it is not as easy as it looks to take on these people, especially when they can edit to their liking. You are not going to be doing a live broadcast, so they are in total control and will edit the crap out of them, and I can promise you they will not make you look good. 

The times I agreed to do CNN were all live broadcasts, which at least gave me the control over what people actually heard from me (and I have an extensive background in radio and media). In all honest Donna, you have no media background, and I think you are setting yourself up for a huge fall. The sad reality is that when they make you look bad on national TV, it reflects on all the rest of us fat folks too. You need to think about this, because to me, this looks like a train wreck waiting to happen.


----------



## Emma (May 10, 2010)

I wouldn't be able to turn down 100,000k to lose weight. No way on this earth!


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 10, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> I wouldn't be able to turn down 100,000k to lose weight. No way on this earth!



What if there was $200,000 in it for you to gain weight?


----------



## kayrae (May 10, 2010)

how much weight are we talking about here?


----------



## Paquito (May 10, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> What if there was $200,000 in it for you to gain weight?



Stop reading from my diary!


----------



## 1300 Class (May 10, 2010)

To use a few old cliche's, its like leading a lamb to the slaughter, a dear into the headlights, a train off the railroad tracks. This is the easiest stitch up for some quick tv ratings in quite a while. 

The OP's previous home & away performances have been inept, amateur, in some cases down right disastrous or just plain deluded. 



> The sad reality is that when they make you look bad on national TV, it reflects on all the rest of us fat folks too. You need to think about this, because to me, this looks like a train wreck waiting to happen.


This.

Still I suppose it will be an interesting exercise, at least on the academic level. 

Someone better post it up on Youtube so it can analysed.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 10, 2010)

i really really hate saying this because it goes against a lot of people i love and respect from these boards.

*Leave her the fuck alone.*

Just stop.

If you don't want to go on CNN with her just don't go. Are any of you seriously the ONLY FAT PERSON your friends and family are acquainted with? Is Donna really in danger of representing you? Isn't there an obesity epidemic? For fucks sake everyone is around fat people day in and day out. It's not like Donna is going to change anyone's opinion of them.

How often do Nutrisystem, Weight Watchers, Jenny Craig, etc. get picked apart on this board? The conventional wisdom about fat people is they all want to lose weight. Is the media profile of CP really going to change that?

I used to live in NYC, and every year there was a gay pride parade with male marchers in feather boas and leather jock straps. But you know what? They didn't make me think all gays were "like that". They didn't change my view of any gay or lesbian individual i might encounter. Does it really have to be said that all gays don't sashay around in leather jocks, all Jews aren't cheap and all blacks are not either on welfare or great athletes? And even if Jesse Jackson or RuPaul _claims_ to be the voice of all blacks or all gays, are they really?

Where does any of us draw the line and where do we expect others to draw the line? The same people who talk shit about CP are singing the praises of gaining paysite girls. Are we drawing the line at somebody who wants to weigh 500 pounds oh but 1000 is no good? Where does it stop being ok? 550? 600? 700? People outside the community think we are ALL crazy; they're not saying that being 500 pounds is normal but "wanting" to be 1000 isn't.

i'm the first to say that being a parent changes things and for the record i 100% think that CP is doing wrong by her kids. But it's none of my fucking business. i also think your'e doing wrong by your kids if you smoke or take drugs or don't work. Heck i think people who run "Purity Balls" are harming their kids but again it's none of my damned business how they raise their children. I find it really odd that the second there's a CNN article about how a fat person was denied a petition to adopt a child, it gets picked apart on Dims as being unfair yet CP gets excoriated for doing what she's doing while she has kids. Who are the hypocrites?

Please let's stop worrying over the presence of CP. Go be fat or be an FA. Live your life, indulge in your turnons and do your thing without worrying about her. Be yourself.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 10, 2010)

I hear what you're your saying, LBHMs. However, that would be a lot easier to do if she wasn't here constantly posting about how she is out there "representing" all us fat people. I've seen it said that she is saying publicly that she want's to be the face of fat acceptance - she want to "represent" us. 

I personally don't have any problems with her doing what ever she wants to do for herself. But I think like a lot of others here, I do have a problem when she says she is "representing" fat people or fat acceptance.

Keep in mind - she posted here, we're just responding. If you want us to leave her alone, you might suggest that she not post here.


----------



## Fat Brian (May 10, 2010)

I have to agree with loveBHMs, if she feeds herself to the media wolves its really not going to effect my life. The people like me will not like me any less and the people who don't will not dislike me more.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 10, 2010)

Sandie S-R said:


> I hear what you're your saying, LBHMs. However, that would be a lot easier to do if she wasn't here constantly posting about how she is out there "representing" all us fat people. I've seen it said that she is saying publicly that she want's to be the face of fat acceptance - she want to "represent" us.
> 
> I personally don't have any problems with her doing what ever she wants to do for herself. But I think like a lot of others here, I do have a problem when she says she is "representing" fat people or fat acceptance.



So what? The fact is she _doesn't represent anyone but herself._ Jesse Jackson says he represents all blacks and he doesn't. Anyone can get up on TV or the internet and SAY they represent all of some group but it doesn't mean they do.

Your yourself were on TV talking about fat people. Do you think you spoke for all of them? And if you did, why is CP going to be any more or less persuasive than you?


----------



## Saoirse (May 10, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> So what? The fact is she _doesn't represent anyone but herself._ Jesse Jackson says he represents all blacks and he doesn't. Anyone can get up on TV or the internet and SAY they represent all of some group but it doesn't mean they do.
> 
> Your yourself were on TV talking about fat people. Do you think you spoke for all of them? And if you did, why is CP going to be any more or less persuasive than you?



But the general public will still think shes represents fatties.


----------



## Tau (May 10, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> You meen the sweet Sanja..hes such a sweetie..the Dr from CNN that went to Hati..he seems so sweet..so harmless ,so easy for me to turn him around..



He really, really isn't. If you haven't already I'd strongly suggest you ask for a set of questions that they have prepared and what other guests and opinions will be heard on the show.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 10, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> But the general public will still think shes represents fatties.



Really? Why? Is there really anyone who doesn't know any fat people so CP is going to become a believable spokesperson?

I would be very surprised if any fat people have been approched since CP appeared on television and were asked if they want to weigh 1000 pounds.

And if Sandie SR has been a public face of NAAFA, why is she less believable than CP? 

For that matter there have been numerous posters from Dims who have appeared on TV or in magazine articles and received nothing but praise and encouragement. What is it about CP that would make her so threatening to the current image of fat people?


----------



## Saoirse (May 10, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Really? Why? Is there really anyone who doesn't know any fat people so CP is going to become a believable spokesperson?
> 
> I would be very surprised if any fat people have been approched since CP appeared on television and were asked if they want to weigh 1000 pounds.
> 
> ...



The general public believes everything they see on tv. They love sensationalism and freaky shit. I know, cause Im the same way.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 10, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> The general public believes everything they see on tv. They love sensationalism and freaky shit. I know, cause Im the same way.



So are you saying you are encountering people who believe because you are fat you want to weigh 1000 pounds?

Way back before there was CP, another paysite girl appeared on VH1 and said she wanted to weigh 600 pounds. Her updates on the Paysite Board are met with approval, compliments and applause. Not derision. I believe her partner has gotten respect and admiration from other FAs.

Another well known girl who's also a webmaster appeared at NYU speaking about fat sexuality. Again, nothing but support and admiration from this community. I have not seen a single update either of those girls has done where anyone complains about their discussion of weight gain or fantasy or attitudes towards being fat.

Where are we drawing the line?


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 10, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> So what? The fact is she _doesn't represent anyone but herself._ Jesse Jackson says he represents all blacks and he doesn't. Anyone can get up on TV or the internet and SAY they represent all of some group but it doesn't mean they do.
> 
> Your yourself were on TV talking about fat people. Do you think you spoke for all of them? And if you did, why is CP going to be any more or less persuasive than you?



I was a PR representative/spokesperson for NAAFA, and as such was representing and speaking for NAAFA. There is a huge difference. CP is not speaking for an organization or specific group that she was appointed or hired to represent. She is speaking for herself, and as such should not claim to represent anyone else but herself.

The bottom line is - if she posts here, she (and you) need to expect that people will respond. It is not OK to tell people to leave her alone, especially when it is clear that she does not want people to leave her alone. 

There are many here who disagree with her approach and her message, and they have just as much right to post their opinions on what CP is doing as she has to post about them in the first place.


----------



## Saoirse (May 10, 2010)

Sandie S-R said:


> I was a PR representative/spokesperson for NAAFA, and as such was representing and speaking for NAAFA. There is a huge difference. CP is not speaking for an organization or specific group that she was appointed or hired to represent. She is speaking for herself, and as such should not claim to represent anyone else but herself.
> 
> The bottom line is - if she posts here, she (and you) need to expect that people will respond. It is not OK to tell people to leave her alone, especially when it is clear that she does not want people to leave her alone.
> 
> There are many here who disagree with her approach and her message, and they have just as much right to post their opinions on what CP is doing as she has to post about them in the first place.



for truth.


----------



## Dolce (May 10, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I would just sit there making duck lips at Sanjay.



You made me LOL


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2010)

Sandie S-R said:


> The bottom line is - if she posts here, she (and you) need to expect that people will respond. It is not OK to tell people to leave her alone, especially when it is clear that she does not want people to leave her alone.
> 
> There are many here who disagree with her approach and her message, and they have just as much right to post their opinions on what CP is doing as she has to post about them in the first place.



Why in that last paragraph does everyone have the right to express themselves, but in the paragraph immediately preceding it's "not OK" for LoveBHMS to do the same? 

I mean, nobody is under any obligation to obey if LoveBHMS says "leave her alone", but the right to say it should be as protected as the other opinions and thoughts.


----------



## Preston (May 10, 2010)

Oh, for crying out loud...

Seriously, Donna is going on my ignore list, because this crap is going to give me a rage heart attack.


----------



## Nutty (May 10, 2010)

We should all nominate someone!


----------



## Preston (May 10, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I Nominate



Your support is overwhelming, but I have other things to do, like lighting myself on fire, or watching some old Vanilla Ice videos. Stuff that is marginally less painful than thinking anymore about this.


----------



## mossystate (May 10, 2010)

Nutty said:


> We should all nominate someone!



I think this is a really cool idea! The Prez has just nominated someone for the Supreme Court. No reason why we shouldn't all feel like proud Americans! Start a thread...doooooo it.


----------



## cinnamitch (May 10, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I think this is a really cool idea! The Prez has just nominated someone for the Supreme Court. No reason why we shouldn't all feel like proud Americans! Start a thread...doooooo it.



I say we nominate Elmo! He makes everyone smile.


----------



## kayrae (May 10, 2010)

I nominate Nutty. You should get famous on that show.


----------



## mossystate (May 10, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> I say we nominate Elmo! He makes everyone smile.



I hate that red fuck. I hope some poodle that just ate 5 pounds of asparagus, pisses on him!



:bow:




cinna, must you bait me like this?


----------



## Nutty (May 10, 2010)

kayrae said:


> I nominate Nutty. You should get famous on that show.


 No way jose! I would get tv-stage fright!


----------



## collared Princess (May 10, 2010)

Sandie S-R said:


> I hear what you're your saying, LBHMs. However, that would be a lot easier to do if she wasn't here constantly posting about how she is out there "representing" all us fat people. I've seen it said that she is saying publicly that she want's to be the face of fat acceptance - she want to "represent" us.
> 
> I personally don't have any problems with her doing what ever she wants to do for herself. But I think like a lot of others here, I do have a problem when she says she is "representing" fat people or fat acceptance.
> 
> Keep in mind - she posted here, we're just responding. If you want us to leave her alone, you might suggest that she not post here.




yeah you are right ..what the hell Iam I thinking..As a mod please remove me from this site.. have a nice life bye


----------



## cinnamitch (May 10, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> yeah you are right ..what the hell Iam I thinking..As a mod please remove me from this site.. have a nice life bye



Toots all anyone is going to do is come on here and say you can't be removed, all you have to do is not come back. You know the drill you have been here long enough. Why walk away? You have as much right here as anyone.


----------



## superodalisque (May 10, 2010)

Good Luck CP! and i hope somebody good takes you up on it. no matter how tough they are on you compared to dims it'll be a cakewalk 

don't let anybody run you away! besides, it will be boring if you go!


----------



## cinnamitch (May 10, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I hate that red fuck. I hope some poodle that just ate 5 pounds of asparagus, pisses on him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought Elmo would be cute. You know when muppets are around, people are just nicer. We need muppets. Or the donkey from Shrek, He likes parfaits. How can anyone who likes parfaits be bad? Seriously i think Donna can represent herself just fine. Folks are going to think what they want whether she has Billy Bob hillbilly or Sir Kenneth Branaugh sit by her.


----------



## Saoirse (May 10, 2010)

she can represent all she wants but that doesn't mean we have to love it.


----------



## cinnamitch (May 10, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> she can represent all she wants but that doesn't mean we have to love it.



Yes but does it really help that there have been some really nasty comments directed to her? I don't like nasty comments directed to me, i doubt if anyone else does. I don't agree with what she is doing but in reality there isn't a thing i can do about it and it really has no affect on my life and how my friends and family feel about me and other fat folks. You can take the prettiest, nicest, most intelligent person on here and as long as they are fat, there will be plenty of haters, it just seems silly to be a part of the hate.


----------



## mossystate (May 10, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> I thought Elmo would be cute. You know when muppets are around, people are just nicer. We need muppets. Or the donkey from Shrek, He likes parfaits. How can anyone who likes parfaits be bad? Seriously i think Donna can represent herself just fine. Folks are going to think what they want whether she has Billy Bob hillbilly or Sir Kenneth Branaugh sit by her.



great, now you are saying I am not a person


----------



## 1300 Class (May 10, 2010)

For someone who claims to be media sensible and being able to handle the CNN jurno's, taking the hump when people [on a forum mind you] disagree or have a different opinion to one's own does not bode well for nice media relations.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 11, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> The impression I got was that he wants to talk about being fat and all the statistics that go with it but he wants to hear my view on the medical bias that comes along with being over weight..


Sounds like you need Miss Vickie.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 11, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> The impression I got was that he wants to talk about being fat and all the statistics that go with it but he wants to hear my view on the medical bias that comes along with being over weight..



With views like this:



collared Princess said:


> yes my dears I know it hurts but if you are fat it is because you love food...wake up...ask anybody if you over eat you gain weight ...hello...so just except it and deal with it....I know it hurts really I know but you will learn that in basic science class...there isnt a magic fat fairy who flies in and adds fat no its what you eat...I know now there will be a mass weight loss here in dim now that I let the cat out of the bag sorry guys...



She's sure to set the fat hating doc straight.


----------



## 1300 Class (May 11, 2010)

> She's sure to set the fat hating doc straight.


As straight as a bend in the road.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 11, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> she can represent all she wants but that doesn't mean we have to love it.



She does not represent. Saying she does won't make it any more true. She is also _not the only fat person in the public eye._

She's from NJ which has a fat governor, Chris Christie. Wasn't there some dustup on here when a fat Surgeon General was nominated? And if we're talking CNN, reporter Candy Crowley used to be super sized. Opponents of using BMI as a health measure have pointed out that many players in the NFL would be classified as obese or morbidly obese. Then in the entertainment field you'd have among others Kirstie Alley, M'onique, Oprah Winfrey, Jack Black, Vinnie D'onofrio. 

There has not been a second of worrying on this site that any of them represent fatties so for heavens sake why is there such angst over CP? If fat bigotry is not going away when the general public is seeing fat governors, athletes, entertainers, and reporters; why do you assume it's going to get worse over ONE paysite girl?


----------



## joswitch (May 11, 2010)

mossystate said:


> everything on me would be covered in foil, except for my lips



LMAO! now that would be funny TV!


----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2010)

Australian Lord said:


> As straight as a bend in the road.



As straight as Elton John.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 11, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> As straight as Elton John.



As straight as Mulsanne at Circuit de la Sarthe post-1990.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 11, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> yeah you are right ..what the hell Iam I thinking..As a mod please remove me from this site.. have a nice life bye



wait please don't go here's a large bag of money


----------



## Dolce (May 11, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> What is it about CP that would make her so threatening to the current image of fat people?



It is said that attitude is everything. It appears to me that people have an intuitive aversion to her attitude. While they cannot explain in logical terms how exactly she is detrimental to the cause of size acceptance, they just feel in their guts that this is going to end badly. She is like bad poetry. Who is to say what is bad poetry? We could argue all day. Nonetheless, you know when you see it. 

That being said, this is only what I perceive, and does not reflect my personal opinion.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 11, 2010)

to answer lovebhms' question



> Originally Posted by collared Princess
> yes my dears I know it hurts but if you are fat it is because you love food...wake up...ask anybody if you over eat you gain weight ...hello...so just except it and deal with it....I know it hurts really I know but you will learn that in basic science class...there isnt a magic fat fairy who flies in and adds fat no its what you eat...I know now there will be a mass weight loss here in dim now that I let the cat out of the bag sorry guys...



the threat is that they'll think fat people are all _stupid_


----------



## exile in thighville (May 11, 2010)

Dolce said:


> Who is to say what is bad poetry? We could argue all day. Nonetheless, you know when you see it.



you're thinking of obscenity. believe me, bad poetry is quantifiable.


----------



## Dolce (May 11, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> you're thinking of obscenity. believe me, bad poetry is quantifiable.



Okay, now I feel bad for saying anything at all.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 11, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## gangstadawg (May 11, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> Most likely not, but I have a drawer full of old VHS tapes.



dude digitize em then upload em. i gotta see those vids.


----------



## gangstadawg (May 11, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> But the general public will still think shes represents fatties.



exactly kinda like when there is a racism issue involving african americans they always ALWAYS call jesse jackson or al sharpton prolly more so AL.


----------



## gangstadawg (May 11, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I hate that red fuck. I hope some poodle that just ate 5 pounds of asparagus, pisses on him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well he is better than cookie monster (he is an addict) or the count (he is a pimp).


----------



## gangstadawg (May 11, 2010)

Australian Lord said:


> As straight as a bend in the road.


i would a "as straight as..." joke but it might piss off the GLBT so ill leave it alone.


----------



## mossystate (May 11, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> well he is better than cookie monster (he is an addict) or the count (he is a pimp).



fine!

* feeds the poodle more asparagus and Perrier *


----------



## exile in thighville (May 12, 2010)

..................................................................................


----------



## superodalisque (May 12, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> to answer lovebhms' question
> 
> 
> 
> the threat is that they'll think fat people are all _stupid_



you a use sarcasm and she can't?  hehe


----------



## mossystate (May 12, 2010)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ..


----------



## Wagimawr (May 12, 2010)

mossystate said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ..


I agree completely.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 12, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> Who wants to go on CNN to be interviwed by Sanja Gupta with me?



Who wants to ride Sanja Gupta? :blush::blush:


----------



## exile in thighville (May 12, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> you a use sarcasm and she can't?



to-do-list on simpson home refrigerator:

reconfigure strategy so people know when i'm joking
wedding on maury
enroll in basic science class


----------



## tonynyc (May 12, 2010)

sounds like a busy week...


----------



## tonynyc (May 12, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> to answer lovebhms' question
> 
> 
> 
> the threat is that they'll think fat people are all _stupid_



shouldn't care what "some" people think.....


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> to-do-list on simpson home refrigerator:
> 
> reconfigure strategy so people know when i'm joking
> wedding on maury
> enroll in basic science class


Maury is out unless paternity is questionable. Steve Wilkos.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Maury is out unless paternity is questionable. Steve Wilkos.



Hey I've been on there and I'm certainly NOT the father, so anything's possible lol


----------

